# Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben



## baltic25 (7. Februar 2007)

@all

Ich habe gerade in den Fangmeldungen den letzten eintrag von "Macker" gelesen und da steht unten als zusatz "*Aber Ich habe mit Egbert und Bernd über Komentare aus dem Anglerboard gesprochen und möchte alle boardies bitten bei Kommentaren hier oder in einem anderen Tröt Fair und bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben.Weil wenn Ich mich um 11Uhr an Tresen verhole werde Ich keine Fische Fangen,egal wer da Captain Ist."*
|good: 

Und ich finde das auch hier des öfteren Dinge geschrieben werden die hier einfach nicht hingehören, sei es das von einzelnen Erlebnissen direkt alles in Frage gestellt wird.
Oder teilweise nicht fair argumentert wird, weil sich nicht jeder Betroffene(z.B Kapitaine) hier äussern können,sei mal dahingestellt warum.
Wie seht ihr das????

Gruß
Baltic 25


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich denke man sollte es schon abschätzen können ob ein sehr kritischer Bericht o.ä., objektiv geschrieben ist oder einfach nur eine persöhnliche Meinung darstellt, wenn man sich in einem Forum wie dem Anglerboard beteiligt.

Natürlich sind da viele, die auf alles was Sie sehen sofort ein Ding rausknallen ohne vorher nachzuhaken bzw. nachzudenken.
Find ich auch Dumm, kann man aber nicht ändern!


Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich denke auch, dass jeder seine Postings objektiv und fair verfassen sollte. Leider klappt das nicht immer. Ein Kapitän kann in den meisten Fällen nichts für schlechte Fänge. 

Da aber nicht jeder Angler mehrere Male auf ein und dem selben Kutter mitfährt, ist ein Vergleich und eine Bewertung immer schwierig. Da wird dann aus dem Bauch heraus etwas geschrieben, was so empfunden wurde. Und das wird dann dem Kapitän nicht gerecht.

Oft kommen solche Negativbewertungen aber auch zustande, weil die Erwartungen zu hoch geschraubt werden. So gibt es Angler, die lesen hier im Forum oder in Angelzeitschriften von guten Fängen und fahren daraufhin zum ersten mal erwartungsvoll zum Pilken. Mangels Erfahrung sind die Fänge dann nicht so toll, oder man geht sogar als Schneider nach hause. Schuld hat dann allerdings erst einmal der Kapitän.

Wenn andere auf dem Kutter einigermaßen gefangen haben, dann sollte man zuerst bei sich selbst anfangen den Grund zu suchen. Wenn alle anderen auch nichts bzw. nicht viel gefangen haben, dann kannes auch sein, dass kein Fisch da ist, dafür kann der Kapitän auch nichts. Es kann aber auch sein, dass der Fisch auf Grund eines anderen Nahrungsangebotes nicht an die Kunstköder geht, hier ist dann der Tüftler gefragt. 

Beispiel:
Da ich in der Regel während der Fahrt immer oben beim Kapitän stehe, sehe ich natürlich auch, ob da Fisch ist oder nicht. So ist es schon vorgekommen, dass da eine gute Anzeige vorhanden war, aber auf Pilker Niemand etwas gefangen hat, außer mal ein gehakter Fisch. Dann habe ich Wattwürmer genommen und schon füllte sich die Kiste.

Sicherlich gibt es auch Tage, an denen der Kapitän schuld ist, weil er mal einen schlechten Tag hat. Das kann immer passieren und ist menschlich, dafür sollte Keiner verurteilt werden. In der Regel sind die Kapitäne aber bemüht, ihre Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Würden sie dies nicht wollen, dann hätten sie ganz schnell keine Gäste mehr und den Pleitegeier an Bord. 

In diesem Sinne, immer Fair bleiben!#6


----------



## Wulli (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Moin,

auch meine Meinung: Jeder, der meint er müßte etwas Negatives über seinen letzten Törn schreiben, der sollte sich das sehr gut überlegen. Wie bereits gesagt, kann der Kpt. oftmals nichts dafür, wenn wenig gefangen wird, ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass ein Kpt. zufrieden ist, wenn seine Gäste mit leeren Kisten nach Hause fahren müssen...
Wenn allerdings der Kahn in einem miserablen Zustand ist, die Toilette vollgeschi**en, stinkend und dreckig, Schimmelpilze an den Wänden der Kombüse wachsen, die Crew unfreundlich ist, u.s.w. dann kann man das, sofern begründet und sachlich, gerne mal anbringen (habe ich selber schon gemacht). 
Wenn ich dann allerdings wiederum lesen muss, dass sich jemand darüber beschwert, dass es an Board "nur" Erbsensuppe, Bockwurst oder Frikadellen zum Mittag gegeben hat, könnte mir der Kragen platzen. Zumal der betroffene Kutter immer i.O. ist und gute Fänge bringt. Ich jedenfalls möchte ja keinen Gourmet-Törn machen. 

Fazit: Bevor man hier einen Kahn schlecht macht, am besten erstmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen, dann schreiben... und vor allem ist ganz wichtig: Sagt dem Kpt. bescheid, wenn Euch was nicht gefallen hat! Vielleicht weiß er gar nicht, dass der Smutje ständig die Gäste zusammenscheißt... 

Wulli


----------



## Macker (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Moin Moin
Ich wollte mit der Aussage auch nur Klarstellen das man im Augenblick nur gemecker hört.
Aber wenn man dann selbst Losfährt stellt man fest dass man sich die Fische Erarbeiten muss,mehr nicht.
Aber wer Konzentriert fischt wird über tag seine Fische fangen.
Für das wetter kann keiner was und die Kapitäne würden bestimmt öfters lieber woanders hinfahren,aber der Wind Lässt es eben nicht zu.
Wenn Ich dann aber nach ner Stunde die Flinte ins Korn werfe werde Ich auch nichts Fangen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## horni 0815 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Ich wollte mit der Aussage auch nur Klarstellen das man im Augenblick nur gemecker hört.
> Aber wenn man dann selbst Losfährt stellt man fest dass man sich die Fische Erarbeiten muss,mehr nicht.
> Aber wer Konzentriert fischt wird über tag seine Fische fangen.
> ...


 
Ich sehe hier das Problehm nicht so richtig. Wenn ich das nämlich so richtig sehe, schreiben die meiste nicht "blöder Kapitän" oder sch... Kutter" sondern einfach nur "es hat schlecht gebissen" oder so ähnlich. Die Kutter werden meistenz trotzdem gelobt. Und wenn es mal schlecht beißt, soll man das ruhig auch mal schreiben, oder wofür ist dieser trööt??
Im übrigen hast du einen guten Tag erwischt, ich war nämlich am 30.01. und 02.02. mit der Langeland  draußen und es hat besch... gebissen. Die Hälfte war ohne Fisch, obwohl sie die ganze Zeit geangelt haben. Ich selber hatte jeweils so um 5 Dorsche um 45 cm, und damit weit vorn. Das lag aber weder an Kutter noch Crew. Das war alles sehr gut, und ich kann das Schiff nur empfelen.


----------



## congermichi (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

ich fahre mit 2 freunden jedes jahr 4-5 mal zum dorsch. 2 x ms vorwärts, 2 x ms doberan 1 x kutter moret. habe noch nie meine erfahrungen hier niedergeschrieben. die wahrheit, hm, aber fair bleiben. aus der distanz kann ich objektiv schreiben. jedesmal könnt ich, wenn ich kleinkariert wär, hier lospoltern. kleinigkeiten eben. z.b. bockwurst 1 euro extra zur suppe bei 33 euro gesamtpreis, hoher wellengang, zu schnelles signal, (manchmal denk ich der kapt. hat schüttelfrost oder parkinson, so schnell kann ich fast nicht hochkurbeln wie manche hupen,)|evil:  laufend verheddert mit nem so blödem angler neben mir, der blöde angler neben mir fängt laufend und vor allen dingen größere dorsche, (so ein arsch, nächste mal filetier ich ihn beim pilken und nehm ihn als köder) :q aber mal ehrlich und fair:
es gibt für mich nichts geileres als 3.30 uhr aufzustehen die kumpels um 4.00 mit verknittertem gesicht an der tanke abzuholen und in den sonnenaufgang zu fahren richtung poel oder warnemünde. dann dieses herrliche gefühl endlich unter gleichgesinnten auf dem kahn, schöner räuchergeruch, kaffee und seeluft. dann die wunderbare ausfahrt, die erwartungen auf den ersten fisch (egal welcher, hauptsache mindestmaß) - für mich sind diese tage des hochseeangels highlights meines hobbys und werden es immer bleiben.#6


----------



## Carptigers (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> Im übrigen hast du einen guten Tag erwischt, ich war nämlich am 30.01. und 02.02. mit der Langeland draußen und es hat besch... gebissen. Die Hälfte war ohne Fisch, .


 
Na soviel dazu was in der Angelwoche steht....

Angeblich gute Fänge auf den Angelkutter , ca. 10 Fische pro Mann... Sowas hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt...|uhoh:


----------



## BennyO (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich denke, dass jeder eine angemessene Stellungnahme zu erlebten Dingen abgeben kann. Die Wortwhl sollte man aber oft noch einmal überdenken.
Jeder hat sich hier wol schon einmal ein bisschen im Ton vergriffen aber dies ist auch nicht weiter schlimm.
Nur man sollte drüber nachdenken, was man in einem öffentlichen Forum schreibt. Es können von einnzelnen Berichten Existenzen abhängen. Natürlich kann man Berichten, dass man mal auf dem und dem Kutter etwas schlechtes erlebt hat, nur die Wortwahl sollte angebracht sein.
Also nicht immer alles auf das Schiff oder die Crew schieben, denn die können auch nichts dafür, wenn der Dorsch nicht so will, wie wir es wollen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Du kannst zwar alles lesen, musst aber nicht alles glauben


----------



## BennyO (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Da hast du auch wieder recht.
Ich verschaffe mir lieber einen eigenen Blick darüber.
Viele reden manche Kutter schlecht, die ich wiederum wieder gut finde. So ist das halt und jeder hat auch andere Forstellungen..



Gruß Benny


----------



## Macker (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



horni 0815 schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier das Problehm nicht so richtig. Wenn ich das nämlich so richtig sehe, schreiben die meiste nicht "blöder Kapitän" oder sch... Kutter" sondern einfach nur "es hat schlecht gebissen" oder so ähnlich. Die Kutter werden meistenz trotzdem gelobt. Und wenn es mal schlecht beißt, soll man das ruhig auch mal schreiben, oder wofür ist dieser trööt??
> Im übrigen hast du einen guten Tag erwischt, ich war nämlich am 30.01. und 02.02. mit der Langeland  draußen und es hat besch... gebissen. Die Hälfte war ohne Fisch, obwohl sie die ganze Zeit geangelt haben. Ich selber hatte jeweils so um 5 Dorsche um 45 cm, und damit weit vorn. Das lag aber weder an Kutter noch Crew. Das war alles sehr gut, und ich kann das Schiff nur empfelen.



Ich wollte damit sagen dass wenige Leute sagen bei mir liefs nicht aber da waren andere die haben gefangen .
Weil sonst schnell ein Bild ensteht da ist kein Fisch wenn 3 schlechte Post´s hintereinander stehen.
Dass Selbe gilt aber auch für Übertreibungen.
Uns Durchschnittsanglern ist ja auch nicht geholfen Wenn Spezialisten 15 Fische fangen können,der Normale Angler aber doch "nur" auf 5 kommt.
Dann wäre doch " Für jeden Angler waren 5 Fische machbar" eine Aussage.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Karstein (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

@ Congermichi: hat mir sehr gut gefallen, Dein Posting. #6

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Achmin (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Wenn aber nur einer auf dem Kutter 15 Fische fängt, kann es keinesfalls am Kapitän liegen. Dann sind Fische da gewesen.
Der, der die meisten Fische hat, ist - zumindest an diesem Tag  - der beste Angler.
Was die Toleranz gegenüber unbotmäßigem Verhalten der crew angeht, hat wohl jeder seine individuelle Schmerzgrenze.
Ich z.B. bin nach einer frechen und tölpelhaften Beleidigung durch Kapitän Andreas nie mehr mit der Sirius gefahren, auch wenn sie noch so hoch gelobt wurde, und man zugegebener maßen gut auf ihr gefangen hat. Ich bin bei solchen Dingen empfindlich.
Ich habe das aber nicht gepostet, weil ich meinte, daß sowas nur mein persönlicher Ärger war, der keinen  weiter bringt.


----------



## Macker (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



Achmin schrieb:


> Wenn aber nur einer auf dem Kutter 15 Fische fängt, kann es keinesfalls am Kapitän liegen. Dann sind Fische da gewesen.
> Der, der die meisten Fische hat, ist - zumindest an diesem Tag  - der beste Angler.
> Was die Toleranz gegenüber unbotmäßigem Verhalten der crew angeht, hat wohl jeder seine individuelle Schmerzgrenze.
> Ich z.B. bin nach einer frechen und tölpelhaften Beleidigung durch Kapitän Andreas nie mehr mit der Sirius gefahren, auch wenn sie noch so hoch gelobt wurde, und man zugegebener maßen gut auf ihr gefangen hat. Ich bin bei solchen Dingen empfindlich.
> Ich habe das aber nicht gepostet, weil ich meinte, daß sowas nur mein persönlicher Ärger war, der keinen  weiter bringt.



Dass ist genau die Stellungnahme die Ich mir von allen wünschen würde.
Das zwischen Fakten und Persönlichen zu oder Abneigungen unterschieden wird.
Gruß Jörg#6


----------



## micha_2 (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

warum soll ich hier nich reinschreiben, das der kutter in reichweite meines pilkers den ganzen tag hinter schleppnetz ziehenden booten hertreibt. es sind doch grad solch erfahrungen,wo mal auch der käptn oder die crew schuld dran is, das wenig gefangen wird. also schreibt eure erfahrungen u erlebnisse, soll sich jeder selber sein ding drauss drehen.


----------



## b&z_hunter (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Tach !
Allso mal ehrlich wer hat manchmal nicht das Gefühl wenn er auf einem Kutter war das sich der Kapitän nicht so richtig Mühe gegeben hat.Es gibt nun mal jehne und solche. Ich denke (und das meine ich im Ernst)das der Erfolg doch schon ganz schön vom Kapitän abhängt.Mitunter haben 50€ irgentwo in seiner Nähe angebracht Wunder bewirkt.Und das nicht nur auf deutschen Kuttern!!! Natürlich muß mann Unterschiede machen was dei Anglerschar betrifft.Eigentlich gibt es ja bloß zwei Kategorien zum ersten der Säufer an Bord und dann den richtigen hochmotivierten Sportfischer. Oder seid ihr anderer Meinung ????:q


----------



## Norge Fan (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



congermichi schrieb:


> ich fahre mit 2 freunden jedes jahr 4-5 mal zum dorsch. 2 x ms vorwärts, 2 x ms doberan 1 x kutter moret. habe noch nie meine erfahrungen hier niedergeschrieben. die wahrheit, hm, aber fair bleiben. aus der distanz kann ich objektiv schreiben. jedesmal könnt ich, wenn ich kleinkariert wär, hier lospoltern. kleinigkeiten eben. z.b. bockwurst 1 euro extra zur suppe bei 33 euro gesamtpreis, hoher wellengang, zu schnelles signal, (manchmal denk ich der kapt. hat schüttelfrost oder parkinson, so schnell kann ich fast nicht hochkurbeln wie manche hupen,)|evil: laufend verheddert mit nem so blödem angler neben mir, der blöde angler neben mir fängt laufend und vor allen dingen größere dorsche, (so ein arsch, nächste mal filetier ich ihn beim pilken und nehm ihn als köder) :q aber mal ehrlich und fair:
> es gibt für mich nichts geileres als 3.30 uhr aufzustehen die kumpels um 4.00 mit verknittertem gesicht an der tanke abzuholen und in den sonnenaufgang zu fahren richtung poel oder warnemünde. dann dieses herrliche gefühl endlich unter gleichgesinnten auf dem kahn, schöner räuchergeruch, kaffee und seeluft. dann die wunderbare ausfahrt, die erwartungen auf den ersten fisch (egal welcher, hauptsache mindestmaß) - für mich sind diese tage des hochseeangels highlights meines hobbys und werden es immer bleiben.#6


Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Bertl (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

@ b&z hunter:

:q ja, da bin ich anderer Meinung. Ich bin jedesmal wenn`s wieder auf die Ostsee geht schon lange im Vorraus hibbelig und kann es kaum abwarten, spüre schon den mit Gischt durchsetzen Wind im Gesicht, die gebogene Rute in der Hand....
Trotzdem, oder gerade deshalb, trinke ich während der Fahrt zur ersten Drift schon mal 2-3 Bierchen. Ab der ersten Drift bleibt keine Zeit mehr zum Biertrinken (ausser es muss "kurz" auf einen besonders schönen Fang angestossen werden), da ich meistens voller innerer Hektik bin zwischen den Driften. 
Bei der Heimfahrt und nach getaner Arbeit (Filitieren) trinke ich falls noch Zeit ist bis zum Hafen auch noch ganz gerne das eine oder ander Bier.

Der Grund warum ich das schreibe: Ich habe echt manchmal das Gefühl das man auf dem Kutter sobald man Alkohl trinkt von vielen "Profis" angesehen wird als ob man *nur* zum Saufen aufn Kahn geht. Eigentlich könnt es mir ja egal sein, find es trotzdem manchmal unschön. :vik:
Wenn ich selber mit dem Kleinboot rausfahre trinke ich allerdings keinen Alkohol, da ich verantwortlich für das Boot und dessen Innenleben bin.

@all: habe eigentlich mit ausnahme eines Kutters noch keinen zwischen Heiligenhafen und Kohlberg erlebt auf dem ich absolut (richtig böse) unzufrieden war.:q


----------



## BennyO (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

|good: |good: |good: 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Moin

mal direkt an den Threadersteller.
Ich war letztens selber einer von denen, die was schlechtes über die Blauort geschrieben haben. Warum? 
Weil ich einfach total unzufrieden mit dem Tag war  Die absolut beschissenen Fänge waren da aber nur noch das i-Tüpfelchen. 
Um jetzt auch mal dabei zu bleiben, ich fand das Schiff z.B. nicht so gut, am Bug steht man wie auf einer Hühnerleiter. Heck dagegen ist sicherlich gut zu fischen.
Aufgrund des Windes sind wir dann dicht unter Land geblieben und haben dann irgendwelche Seegraswiesen und Geröllfelder in extrem langen Driften abgedriftet und hier und dort mal einen kleinen Trupp Dorsche abgegriffen. Was anderes bleibt den Kapitänen ja manchmal bei Wind auch nicht über. Allerdings war ab Mittag wieder alles drin, der Wind ist komplett eingeschlafen. 
Nun verstehe ich nicht, warum man sich dann nicht einfach mal auf die Suche nach einigen ordentlichen Schwärmen machen kann? Wenn man den ganzen Vormittag fast ein und dieselbe Drift abdriftet ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering das hier nach Mittag noch was kommt #c Selbst nachdem noch 2 Schleppfischer einmal übers Gebiet gefahren sind, haben wir nicht gewechselt.
Das alles hatte dann die Begrüdung:"Vor 2 1/2 Wochen haben wir hier auch mal gut gefangen" #c  Tut mir leid, das ist aber nix in meinen Augen. 
Als der Kapitän dann am Ende auch noch super gut gelaunt war, war für mich eigentlich klar, dass er nicht alles gegeben hat. 
Schließlich hat er auch schon um 2 abgehupt und ist dann relativ langsam in den Hafen gefahren.

So, das ist meine persönliche Meinung über die Blauort. In meinen Augen habe ich in keinster Weise unfair geschrieben, das sind alles Fakten was an dem Tag passiert ist. 
Wieso sollte man sowas nicht auch einfach mal schreiben?
Ein Kutter lebt eh nicht von den "Mitläufern", die nur nach guten Fängen im I-net fahren, sondern von den Touris im Sommer und den Stammkunden.

@Achimn
Mit Andys Humor muss man echt umgehen können  Ich fands immer sehr sehr lustig :q


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

@fynn sh
Ich habe doch nicht gesagt das man nichts negatives posten soll.
Ich habe nur gesagt das man zwischen Fakten und Emfindungen unterscheiden soll.
Auserdem bezog sich meine Anmerkung nicht auf die Blauort ich habe nur mit der Besatzung darüber gesprochen.
Du hast doch selber gesagt das du mit den Sprüchen von Andreas und Klaus klar gekommen bist,wie Ich Übrigens auch.
Gleichzeitig stört dich aber ein Lachender kapitän?
Ich wollte hier auch keinen Angreifen oder in Schutz nehmen,sondern nur mal einen Denkanstoss geben.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ok Jörg, das mit der Blauort hatte ich falsch verstanden.
Dachte es ging direkt um Komentare über die Blauort, da mein Beitrag so ziemlich der einzige war, den ich in den letzten paar Wochen über die Blauort finden konnte, habe ich mich indirekt angesprochen gefühlt.
Sorry  #h 

Ansonsten schreibe ich auch echt gerne positive Sachen über einige Kutter. So wars z.B. bei Andreas (Sirius) und Bernhardt (Forelle), die haben sich eigentlich immer richtig bemüht. 
Wenn sie wirklich den ganzen Tag alles gegeben haben und es trotzdem nicht lief, schienen zumindest die meistne Kutterkapitäne am Ende ziemlich enttäuscht und wurden teilweise sogar richtig stinkig deswegen.
Das war für immer so ein Zeichen, er hat sich angestrengt, oder eben nicht.
Und bei der Blauort hatte ich in keinster Weise das Gefühl, leider...


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich denke es wird oft nicht richtig gelesen und dadurch falsch verstanden! Sicherlich, viele geben direkt ihre persöhnliche Sichtweise wieder, aber es ist doch auch am Leser zwischen dumpfsinniger Meckerei und einem "negativen" aber echten post
zu unterscheiden 

Gruß Chris


----------



## baltic25 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Hallo

ich meine ja das Kritik sein darf und sogar sein muß, sie sollte halt nur sachlich und konstruktiv sein,und nicht persönlich beleidigend bzw. Geschäftsschädigend.

Baltic25


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

meine wahrheit sah so aus,,der kapitän ging 2 mal um das boot sagte es reicht an fisch fuhr dann auf weißen sand und das wars.fahre seit dem mit meinen eigenem raus und wenn ich nichts fange bin ich selber schuld.ist aber auch erst einmal bei 0 grad wassertemperatur passiert.habe auch schon viele angler sauf... sehen und bin es leid solche touren mitzumachen.trinke auch mein bier und schnaps aber alles zu seiner zeit.bin zum angel unterwegs und nicht zum sauf... mfg.e.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

man hat doch immer positive und negative erlebnisse auf den kuttern.
um aber bei der wahrheit zu bleiben,jeder kptn hat mal n sch....tag,von der crew mal ganz abgesehen.
man muß sich also ein bild über mehrere touren machen bzw als newbie einfahc die ansässigen boardies hier fragen.
natürlich hat da jeder seine persönlichen favoriten,das ist aber auch soweit nicht schlimm.
das im ""was wird zur ....."" des öfteren fehlinfos stehen sollen würde mich nicht wundern,in der anonymität des internets ist es doch ein leichtes beiträge einfach so reinzustellen(schlechte für die konkurrenz(alle fangen um 3-5 fische) bzw gute für einen selber(alle haben 6 oder mehr fische gehabt)

vielleicht sollte man einen thread führen wo die meinungen auf ein paar punkte zu jedem kutter gebündelt werden.eventuell schreibt man noch rein zu welchem kutter man bei boardies infos reinholen kann(vielleicht finden sich so auch einige nette grüppchen,die wesentlich bessere infos geben können als einzelne angler).

die führung dieses threads sollten mehrere übernehmen die auch öfter rausfahren.
der thread sollte  oben festgetackert werden.
im ersten beitrag ist dann die kutterinfo zu sehen,danach können boardies ihre meinungen reinschreiben und auch diskussionen zu einträgen führen.
die threadführer sammeln dann die infos der diskussionen zusätzlich zusammen.
um schnell einen überblick zu schaffen könnten man pro woche ein thema der unten aufgeführten (mehr natürlich möglich)
in einem extrathread zur diskussion stellen.
zb würden wir dann nächste woche mit dem thema plätze+platzangebot+reservierung starten.


die info zu jedem kutter könnte dann so aussehen(gebündelt in einem beitrag wenn möglich,ansosnten verlinken),wobei in diesem thread möglichst alle kutter vertreten sein sollten(eventuell nach häfen sortieren),ob gelinked oder direkt.

kutter:name
*crew:*anzahl inklusive kptn
ton an bord:rau oder freundlich etc etc
*plätze*:zahl
*platzangebot*: armfreiheit,aufbauten,reelinghöhe (für frauen ganz wichtig,meine freundin hat da schon probleme gehabt die rute vernünftig zu führen), reservierungsmöglichkeit etc etc
*essen+ trinken:* vielleicht n paar preise und das angebot
*besonderheiten:*: zb das egbert öfter mal verlängert, auf der forelle meist tiefe etc bei jedem stop angesagt werden, wahrscheinliche fahrtszeiten zu den fischgründen,
häufig schlechte toiletten etc etc
*wann sind boardies in zukunft an board*:chronologisch reinschreiben
*?????:*: geht bestimmt noch mehr

aus diesen infos kann sich jeder die raussuchen die für ihn wichtig sind,mich zb interessiert das klo nicht so sehr da ich mich selten mit 88 liter bier aus dem leben schieße,auch nicht das platzangebot an der seite da ich eh zu 99% hinten oder vorne bin.
bei mir zb sind reservierungsmöglichkeit,aufbauten,ob der bug eine plattform hat oder man den ganzen tag schief stehen muß wichtige infos!


das bündeln der infos ist natürlich nicht so einfach,sollte aber machbar sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich finde die Idee garnicht mal so schlecht #6 zumindest sollte man zwischen den Laberthreads und den threads zu einzelnen Schiffen eine Trennung machen und sie oben festlegen z.B. mit unterthreads zu einzelnen Schiffen wo dann jeder, auch Eigner oder Kapt. oder Crew seinen Senf dazugeben kann, wenn irgendjemand was quer-nimmt. :g
Leider gibt die Kutterliste, ja auch nur so alte Kammelen her was die Berichte angeht.

Die Macht der Boardsuche hat mich natürlich auch überzeugt, aber hier muß man sich durch zuviel blabla lesen um an die Fakten zu kommen.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



DorschChris schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee garnicht mal so schlecht #6 zumindest sollte man zwischen den Laberthreads und den threads zu einzelnen Schiffen eine Trennung machen und sie oben festlegen z.B. mit unterthreads zu einzelnen Schiffen wo dann jeder, auch Eigner oder Kapt. oder Crew seinen Senf dazugeben kann, wenn irgendjemand was quer-nimmt. :g
> Leider gibt die Kutterliste, ja auch nur so alte Kammelen her was die Berichte angeht.
> 
> Die Macht der Boardsuche hat mich natürlich auch überzeugt, aber hier muß man sich durch zuviel blabla lesen um an die Fakten zu kommen.
> ...



das war ja auch mein anstoß,wenn ich zb blauort bei der suche eingebe erscheinen soviele threads,da kann man sich nicht durchwühlen.
würde aber *ein* thread alle kutter beeinhalten,und es da wirklich nur um die eigenarten der kutter gehen(also was haben die kutter zu bieten etc) hat man für jeden kutter schnell einen überblick geschaffen.

fangmeldungen sind ja eh saisonale erscheinungen die mit dem kutter selber eher wenig zu tun haben(außer der kptn strengt sich wirklich nicht an)

einen immensen vorteil hätte das ganze:

da wir selber,also die gestandenen boardies(am besten namentlich bekannte) und mods die beurteilungen der kutter schreiben,haben die schwarzen schafe und blender(die gefakte meldungen reinstellen etc) weniger chancen den wirklich guten kuttern den namen schlecht zu machen.
das sollte im rückschluß dazu führen,das nicht so gut beurteilte kutter sich eventuell wieder mehr anstrengen und vor allem ihre kähne sauber halten.
den preislich gesehen nehmen sich alle nicht viel,aber was man dafür bekommt ist doch  manchmal gewaltig verschieden.


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

naja diese beschränkung halte ich für nicht umsetzbar,wer soll denn dann da posten dürfen #t aber man könnte wie in dem "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/Boot gefangen" Thread, die Geistig schwachen posts auslöschen |splat2:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



DorschChris schrieb:


> naja diese beschränkung halte ich für nicht umsetzbar,wer soll denn dann da posten dürfen #t aber man könnte wie in dem "Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter/Boot gefangen" Thread, die Geistig schwachen posts auslöschen |splat2:



ich meine den bereich wo die kutter vorgestellt werden,da dürfen nur ausgesuchte personen die kutter beschreiben.
also jene die die kutter auch persönlich kennen und anmerkungen von boardies recht objektiv beurteilen können(toiletten,reeling,essen etc).
anregungen was da stehen soll, sollte von allen boardies in den extrathread kommen(wie ich sagte einer pro woche pro thema mein vorschlag).

ich zb könnte nur über forelle,blauort,langeland,(sirius),tanja was berichten,die restlichen kutter hab ich nicht oft als mitfahrer gesehen,bzw isses schon zu lange her.


----------



## baltic25 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



acidflash schrieb:


> man hat doch immer positive und negative erlebnisse auf den kuttern.
> um aber bei der wahrheit zu bleiben,jeder kptn hat mal n sch....tag,von der crew mal ganz abgesehen.
> man muß sich also ein bild über mehrere touren machen bzw als newbie einfahc die ansässigen boardies hier fragen.
> natürlich hat da jeder seine persönlichen favoriten,das ist aber auch soweit nicht schlimm.
> ...


 
|good: 
Also ich finde das ne Klasse Idee.Weiß nur nicht ob man sie Umsetzten kann

Gruß
Baltic25


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



acidflash schrieb:


> ich meine den bereich wo die kutter vorgestellt werden,da dürfen nur ausgesuchte personen die kutter beschreiben.
> also jene die die kutter auch persönlich kennen und anmerkungen von boardies recht objektiv beurteilen können(toiletten,reeling,essen etc).
> anregungen was da stehen soll, sollte von allen boardies in den extrathread kommen(wie ich sagte einer pro woche pro thema mein vorschlag).
> 
> ich zb könnte nur über forelle,blauort,langeland,(sirius),tanja was berichten,die restlichen kutter hab ich nicht oft als mitfahrer gesehen,bzw isses schon zu lange her.


 
ahso |uhoh: , hatte das erst nicht richtig durchdacht. Das ist echt genial #6 , problem ist der schmale grat zwischen information und Werbung!

Frage ist doch, ob man mit einer Kutterlisten aktualisierung und -modifikation, nicht das gleiche erreicht und damit Wirrwarr verhindert. #c


----------



## Macker (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich muss Sagen das es mich freut das so vielen Boardies etwas an guten Infos liegt.
Es wäre klasse wenn jeder sein Posting in zukunft einmal überdenkt bevor er es abschickt.
Das Soll auf keinen Fall heissen wenn die Tour schlecht war sie schönzureden.
Aber immer dran denken Jeder tag ist Angeltag aber nicht jeder tag ist Fangtag.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## muz660socke (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ein wirklich interessantes Thema, bei dem es sachlich zu bleiben schwerfällt. Leider gibt es Leute denen es schwerfällt sachlich über Ihre Erlebnisse zu berichten.
Dabei ist ein negativer Bericht für den Kapitän eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Vernüftige Kritik muß aber erlaubt sein.Angler haben sehr wohl ein Gespürr dafür, ob der Kapitän überhaupt willens ist, Fisch zu finden. Schließlich bezahlen Sie Geld dafür.
Fische an die Angel binden kann er leider nicht und meistens orientiert sich die Laune an der, der Angler.
Hat man morgens eine Horde pöbelnder besoffener an Bord, so hat man oft halt die Arschkarte gezogen. Solche Tage machen sich auch eindeutig bei der Besatzung bemerkbar.
Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallt es heraus.
Ist das Umfeld aber in Ordnung und die Besatzung bringt keine Leistung ( suchen nach Fisch, gafen helfen usw. ) so muß dieses sachlich komentiert werden dürfen, ohne aber dabei persönlich zu werden.
Das ist halt die Schwierigkeit bei der ganzen Sache
Schön, das die meisten Angeltouren einfach nur Spaß.:vik:
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Dakota (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Ich fahre seit ca. 20 Jahren regelmäßig zum Hochseeangeln und glaube nicht, das es Kapitäne gibt, die sich bewußt keine Mühe geben Fisch zu finden. Wer gräbt sich schon selber das Wasser ab?
Es gibt halt immer solche Tage an denen nichts geht. Und, wie mein Lieblingskapitän immer so schön sagt: Ihr habt eine Angelfahrt gebucht, keine Fangfahrt! 
Und alles andere, Toiletten, Essen usw. muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob und wie wichtig das für Ihn ist! Also, verschiedene Kutter ausprobieren und dann seine eigene Meinung bilden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



> vielleicht sollte man einen thread führen wo die meinungen auf ein paar punkte zu jedem kutter gebündelt werden.


Gibts ja schon, nur nicht als Thread:
Klick hier>>>


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gibts ja schon, nur nicht als Thread:
> Klick hier>>>


 
Moin Thomas,
leider fehlt es der Kutterliste an aktualität  
1.was die berichte angeht z.T. Berichte aus `02 aber kaum aus `06
2.was die Daten zu den Kuttern bzw. Häfen angeht z.B. ist die JanCux schon ewig nicht mehr in Heikendorf |gr: und auch nicht mehr unter der Flagge von Bernhard Mielitz bzw. HSC. 

Ok is vlt. auch mein Fehler ich les gerade oben den Text von wegen mitwirkung von Boardies an der Kutterliste(zwecks aktualisierung), hätt`ich ja auch mal melden können #d , aber die Kutterliste ist auch schon seit ewiger zeit, für mich zumindest, nicht mehr über die Hauptauswahlleiste zu erreichen: das hab ich auch schon gemeldet aber keine reaktion!

Gruß Chris #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



> 1.was die berichte angeht z.T. Berichte aus `02 aber kaum aus `06
> 2.was die Daten zu den Kuttern bzw. Häfen angeht z.B. ist die JanCux schon ewig nicht mehr in Heikendorf  und auch nicht mehr unter der Flagge von Bernhard Mielitz bzw. HSC


Das liegt definitiv nicht am Anglerboard, sondern an den Membern, das entsprechend zu füllen ))



> aber die Kutterliste ist auch schon seit ewiger zeit, für mich zumindest, nicht mehr über die Hauptauswahlleiste zu erreichen: das hab ich auch schon gemeldet aber keine reaktion!


Tscha, das Anglerboard ist halt seeeeehr umfangreich geworden.
Da kann man immer drüber streiten, was jezt in die Hauptauswahlliste gehört und was raus könnte.

Das Problem:
Wenn wir jetzt die Kutterliste da mit reinsetzen, muss was anderes raus.

Und so wie Du Dich jetzt darüber "beschwerst", werden dann genau die kommen, die dann den Punkt vermissen werden, den wir dafür rausgenommen haben.

Wie mans macht ist halt falsch :-(((((

Daher lassen wir halt gerne das "althergebrachte" mal stehen - ohne zu sagen dass auf immer so festgetackert sein muss, aber es braucht schon mehr als nur gute Gründe dafür, was zu ändern.....


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Moinsen Chris,

Hast Recht! Die Kutterliste ist wirklich ziemlich veraltet!
Und seltsamerweise komm ich auch nur über den Link von thomas da hin...
Auch, wenn ich andere Themen aus der linken Menüleiste auswählen will, klappt das net so recht!


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das liegt definitiv nicht am Anglerboard, sondern an den Membern, das entsprechend zu füllen ))
> 
> 
> Tscha, das Anglerboard ist halt seeeeehr umfangreich geworden.
> ...


 
Sag mal kannst Du nur nicht lesen oder willst Du mich falsch verstehen #c 
Punkt 1 ich "beschwer mich nicht, ich äußere meine Meinung
Punkt 2 Die Kutterliste ist in der Hauptauswahl!!!! geht aber nicht oder nicht richtig.
Punkt 3 aus welchem Anlaß würde sich den was ändern außer wg. guter Gründe ;+ 

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Wo ist denn das Problem den falschen Link http://www.anglerboard.de//kutter.html
zu ändern auf http://www.anglerboard.de/kutter.html

Da muß nur ein / entfernt werden. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Hallo z´samm!

Ich verfolge diesen Trööt schon eine kleine Weile und hatte eigentlich nicht vor, hier zu posten, da (meiner Meinung nach) schon viel zu oft in Kuttertrööts gestritten wurde.

Anmerkung- Schön, daß ein Kuttertrööt auch mal Sachlich bleiben kann!!!#6 

Nun zu dem eigentlichen Grund wieso ich doch jetzt poste;

Ich verstehe, daß es recht schwer ist, eine solche Menge Kutter und deren Eigenheiten sowie das Feedback dazu zu verwalten,bzw. Up to Date zu halten.
Mein Lösungsvorschlag lautet daher ; - Lasst das doch diejenigen Boardmember tun, die regelmässig einen oder zwei "Stammkutter" aufsuchen (sofern die sich dazu Bereit erklären)
Solche Angler sind es doch, die beurteilen können, ob sich die Fangsituation verändert, andere Gebiete angesteuert werden, die Mannschaft sich Mühe gibt, Plötzlich "Spritsparzwang" herrscht usw.,usw.

Grundvorraussetzung wäre natürlich eine Einheitliche Tabelle oder Maske, die Quartalsweise ausgefüllt werden muss.

Das wäre doch nicht wirklich ein soooo großer Aufwand für Euch Mods. - oder täusche ich mich da gerade?|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Nein Streiten brauchen wir hier nicht.
Aber ich finde der Ansatz über den hier gesprochen wird sehr interessant!Klar muß bei veränderungs Vorschlägen bedacht werden inwieweit man die sowieso knappe Zeit der Mods beansprucht(@Thomas9904  ), aber man kann ja mal darüber sprechen ob, wie auch schon diverse male erwähnt, nicht die Arbeit auf einzelne Freiwillige verteilt werden kann.
Ich seh auch die Schwierigkeiten, aber da muß doch irgendwas zu machen sein. #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Jajaja, Ihr wollt uns nur mehr Arbeit machen............. )
Aber im Ernst:
Zu was braucht Ihr da die Mods?

Das könnt Ihr sowohl in der Kutterliste eintragen wie auch einen Thread dazu hier im Forum aufmachen, da brauchts doch keinen Mod dazu.....


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

hmm.... hast ja recht |supergri #r

Gruß Chris
P.S::Aber bitte den Link zur Kutterpage überarbeiten,das kanns doch echt nicht sein  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

Als Thread wärs ja schon ´ne Möglichkeit aber in Verbindung mit der Kutterinfopage wärs schöner, da man halt sofort Zugriff dazu hätte und man nicht erst immer den "ollen" Trööt raussuchen, bzw. wieder oben "festtackern" müsste.



PS - Ein wenig Hilfe bei der Erstellung einer Maske bzw. Tabelle wär schon Nett!! #h Mods. Zaunpfahl/ Wink/ Lächel #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*



> P.S::Aber bitte den Link zur Kutterpage überarbeiten,das kanns doch echt nicht sein


Also ich komm da rein, weiss nicht was das bei Euch ist :-((((


----------



## Dorschbremse (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Bei der Warheit bleiben + fair bleiben*

#c ´s funzt doch  !!!


----------

